# Londinium L1



## robint (Jun 6, 2013)

Hi

Seen the vid and Im impressed

I live near Maidstone Kent. Does anyone know if there is an L1 outlet nearish making coffee for retail to customers. I would love to try a coffee that it makes (not sure if I could brave a Ladies Hairdressing Salon though, not with my teezy weezy ;-)

Cheers

Robin:drink:


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

They have only very recently sold the first two group to someone in the Cheltenham area. I do not know of any other commercial premises with one, but others owners might. As an alternative, I am sure if you contacted Reiss at Londinium he would invite you over and let you have a play!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

speak to reiss or perhaps another member here might be near you, if you are into your levers the L1 wont dissapoint.


----------

